# Eclipse Indigo



## kr651129 (Feb 6, 2012)

First, hello everyone!  I've been a Ubuntu user for several years, before that I was back and fourth from redhat and suse but I have finally made the full-time switch to FreeBSD.  I wouldn't call myself a n00b but I will need some help.  On to the question.

I have Eclipse Helios installed from ports right now and need to upgrade to Indigo.  So I downloaded the 64bit Linux tar.  This is what I get.


```
$ ./eclipse
ELF binary type "0" not known.
./eclipse: Exec format error
$
```

What am I supposed to do in this situation?  From what I've found on google it sounds like I need to linux_base-fc10 port but I'm having troubles installing this.

Thoughts?  (64bit system on FreeBSD 9, intel hardware)


----------



## adamk (Feb 6, 2012)

Well, the first thing you need to know is that FreeBSD can't currently run 64-bit linux binaries.  If you want to try using the 32-bit linux binary (I have no idea if it will actually work or not), you will need to the linux ports.  If you have problems with that, you will need to give us more to go on than "I'm having troubles installing this."

Adam


----------



## ondra_knezour (Feb 6, 2012)

Why not use native Java? `# pkg_add -r eclipse` works fine for me on FreeBSD 9 amd64.


----------



## kr651129 (Feb 6, 2012)

Well I have eclipse already installed via the ports ondra.  I'm trying to add the android devkit to eclipse and the version that is currently in the ports is not compatible. 

Adamk -- I didn't know that FreeBSD can't run 64 bit ports yet, thanks for that information!  I was able to get linux_base installed finally.  I'm downloading the 32 bit tar.

And to give even more info, this are the errors from eclipse


```
Cannot complete the install because one or more required items could not be found.
  Software being installed: Android Development Tools 16.0.1.v201112150204-238534 (com.android.ide.eclipse.adt.feature.group
 16.0.1.v201112150204-238534)
  Missing requirement: Android Development Tools 16.0.1.v201112150204-238534 (com.android.ide.eclipse.adt.feature.group
 16.0.1.v201112150204-238534) requires 'org.eclipse.wst.sse.core 0.0.0' but it could not be found
```

And I'm under the impression that I need to be running Indigo for these to go away, unless anyone else knows otherwise?


----------



## kr651129 (Feb 7, 2012)

Ok, so I'm making some progress.  You were right, I had to download the 32 bit version, and it runs with no errors...now after the process starts, nothing appears.


```
$ ./eclipse
$
```


----------



## kr651129 (Feb 7, 2012)

After some digging I've found the solution to my problem.  I wanted to share for others running into this.

1. I didn't know you can't run 64bit Linux binary's in FreeBSD
2. The Eclipse Helios port wasn't the problem it was a dependency problem
3. How I fixed this was adding http://download.eclipse.org/releases/helios/ to the eclipse software repo's and installing the missing plugins
4. After I did this I was able to follow the Android SDK install instructions


----------



## adamk (Feb 7, 2012)

Excellent.  Thanks for the update.  Sorry we couldn't be more help here 

Adam


----------



## freethread (Feb 8, 2012)

Eclipse has its own way to update and install plugins. In FreeBSD the Install/Update options dialog accessible from menu [Windows|Preferences] the [Install/Update|Available Software Sites] list is empty, however when I used Eclipse for the very first time in FreeBSD (Eclipse 3.2?) I added update sites in that list and installed plugins from the Eclipse IDE, it's not the right way to do that and I actually update it and istall plugins from ports, the difference is that plugins are installed in user home directory (per user plugins in /home/_username_/.eclipse) and probably the IDE updates too.
Recently I adopted this method in Windows, in the past when a new IDE release come out I dowload the full IDE and unzip the content in a separate directory. For the last version (from Helios to Indigo) I experimented another way, in the above mentioned dialog there was the site 'http://download.eclipse.org/releases/helios', I inserted 'http://download.eclipse.org/releases/indigo', then lauching the update it displays new IDE components and plugins versions, now I have Indigo version via Update Manager. It should also work in FreeBSD.
You can use same procedure for plugins, normally on the plugin site there is the link to insert in Update Manager. If you install Eclipse from ports (32bit) the updates should download 32bit version.


----------



## je33 (Feb 8, 2012)

Hmmm, not solved for me. 

I've tried to piece together success stories from various posts and have not been able to arrive at a recipe that delivers a running eclipse/android sdk installation on my machine. Here is what I have:
	
	



```
tsunami# uname -a
FreeBSD tsunami.lan 9.0-STABLE FreeBSD 9.0-STABLE #0: Fri Feb  3 11:01:07 PST 2012     root@tsunami.lan:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


```
tsunami# cd /usr/ports/java/linux-sun-jdk16
tsunami# make install clean
.....
tsunami# cd ../diablo-jdk16
tsunami# make install clean
.....
tsunami# java -version
java version "1.6.0_07"
Diablo Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_07-b02)
Diablo Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 10.0-b23, mixed mode)
tsunami# cd /usr/ports/distfiles
tsunami# wget [url]http://ftp.osuosl.org/pub/eclipse/downloads/drops/R-3.6.2-201102100/eclipse-SDK-3.6.2-linux-gtk.tar.gz[/url]
taunami# tar -zxvf eclipse-SDK-3.6.2-linux-gtk.tar.gz
tsunami# mv eclipse /usr/local/share/
tsunami# chown -R root:wheel /usr/local/share/eclipse
tsunami# echo "#!/bin/sh" > /usr/local/bin/eclipse
tsunami# echo "export ECLIPSE_HOME="/usr/local/share/eclipse";$ECLIPSE_HOME/eclipse $*" >> /usr/local/bin/eclipse
tsunami# exit
[tsunami] ~> [/cmd]
The eclipse version installed above is the Helios Sr2 classic 32 bit linux version. When I:[CMD="[tsunami] ~>"] eclipse
```
I get the error:
	
	



```
JVM terminated. Exit code=13
/usr/local/bin/java
-Xms40m
-Xmx384m
-XX:MaxPermSize=256m
-jar /usr/local/share/eclipse//plugins/org.eclipse.equinox.launcher_1.1.1.R36x_v20101122_1400.jar
-os linux
-ws gtk
-arch x86
-showsplash
-launcher /usr/local/share/eclipse/eclipse
-name Eclipse
--launcher.library /usr/local/share/eclipse//plugins/org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.gtk.linux.x86_1.1.2.R36x_v20101019_1345/eclipse_1310.so
-startup /usr/local/share/eclipse//plugins/org.eclipse.equinox.launcher_1.1.1.R36x_v20101122_1400.jar
-exitdata 10007
-vm /usr/local/bin/java
-vmargs
-Xms40m
-Xmx384m
-XX:MaxPermSize=256m
-jar /usr/local/share/eclipse//plugins/org.eclipse.equinox.launcher_1.1.1.R36x_v20101122_1400.jar
```
So far I have not been able to intrepet this to successfully debug the installation. I'm about to give it up and use the working installation on the VBox xubuntu vm I have on this machine. I really would like to get this going though, someone wanna prod me through this?


----------



## kr651129 (Feb 9, 2012)

je33, here is exactly what I did step by step to get to where I am with eclipse, try this in virtualbox on a clean install of bsd and see if it works for you

(On a clean system after you have your window manager installed, I'm using xfce4)

```
# pkg_add eclipse -r
```

I let the port system install everything for me, jdk and such

Then after eclipse is working properly you need to open it and go to Help>Install New Software

From here click the add button

For name enter Helios and for the url paste http://download.eclipse.org/releases/helios/
then click ok

After a while it will populate with tons of plugins and updates, type WST in the filter list box.  This is the AndroidSDK needs for you to have installed before moving forward.  Select the boxes that populate.  Click next and install these.  Reboot eclipse

After the reboot follow the same steps as above for adding a repo only use ADT Plugin as the name and https://dl-ssl.google.com/android/eclipse/ as the URL.  And you should be able to install everything from here.  If your missing any plugin's you should be able to find them in your new eclipse repo.


----------



## je33 (Feb 10, 2012)

kr651129, thank you! I was working towards that but took another track by de-installing everything I could find to do with java. Then I did a `# portmaster -t /usr/ports/java/eclipse` and was thrilled to find that eclipse finally ran.

I tried to add the ADT module and found I need WST and was looking for that when I spotted your reply. Just restarted eclipse after installing WST per your post above. On my way to ASDK.


----------



## je33 (Feb 10, 2012)

Welp, I'm still on my way to ASDK. As it turns out, when using the SDK manager (either from the command line or eclipse), I am unable to download/install: Android SDK Tools or Android SDK Platform-tools. Both indicate a status of: Not compatible with Other.

Not a very helpful error, as it turns out since, I have been googlin'/bing/yadda all day on the status report and the issues surrounding it with absolutely no joy.

I realize that on the surface this may not necessarily be a FreeBSD issue but it may well have something to do with Linux compatibility.

I'm about a mm from walking on this one and pouring a horn of Laphroaig. P


----------

